# Bear cat 454



## sprintbx21 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, Have a 1996 bear cat 454, nice Atv, First trouble i have in 5 years. The 30amp fuse in the starter relay is blowing. I replaced it, and it blows again. Any help? This site is great!

Would the short be specifically in that 30 amp circuit or could it be in a other circuit. I did take all the other fuses out and just had the 30 amp in. The 30 amp still blow. No other fuses would blow. When the 30 amp fuse dose blow,all power is lost. Raining here in Pa. good day to hunt a short.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe a short somewhere. Try checkin all the battery & starter connections/cables. Make sure a wire somewhere isn't bare and touching the frame.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya sounds like a bad ground to me


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

harness is probably rubbed through... check the whole wiring harness. its either grounding out or has a cut wire.


----------

